# Fusion encounter En-ab2122 issues



## Mitcht06 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi recently upgraded my car stereo in my 2003 ford falcon ba all was good until I decided to turn my sub around then the problem started the ground cable was to short so moved the ground point worked fine for a bit then stopped working at the same time so did my amp remote that came with the amp no light on it just went dead I made a new ground as in pic the sub started working but the base remote didn't have checked all fuses on amp car and head unit all are fine and the car battery is good the green power light is bright but when I turn volume up the sub cuts in and out and the power light dims with the bass but no protection light comes on ive tried moving the earth point but all seems to get the same results and still I can't get the light to work on the remote bass level control if anyone could help would be much appreciated


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like the soundboard on the amp is fried. In all cars subs should fire toward the back of the vehicle for optimal sound, unless you have a custom engineered enclosure that states different.

My guess was when you turned the box something sparked. The light going red indicates the amp is going into protect mode.

Do you have more than 1 subwoofer?


----------



## Mitcht06 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey no the light has not gone red it's bright green I put the original earth cable and it started working again but now it makes a big pulse sound when turned off and on its a 1000w fusion twin subwoofer with in built amp


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Make sure you scrap the paint off where the ground is for a good connection. How is the signal being processed? RCAs or line out converter?


----------

